

Gluten Free Scanner for Android  - asghar07
http://glu10freeapp.com/

======
sp332
If it's Android-only, why do you show in iPhone on the landing page?

edit: just saw your About page, it's full of attempted SEO keywords.
[http://glu10freeapp.com/about.html](http://glu10freeapp.com/about.html)

~~~
asghar07
fixed

